# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C > سوال: مشکل در کامپایل پروژه

## artin95000

سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی

نیاز به کامپایل یک پروژه ی open source دارم منتها هر کاری می کنم درست کامپایل نمیشه.این پروژه با cmake هست و فایل های موجودش هم اینها هستند :

سورس فایل اصلی : https://github.com/rhiestan/Regard3D

صفحه ای که در مورد کامپایل اون توضیح داده : http://regard3d.com/index.php/documentation/compiling

و نسخه من هم vs2017 هست 

دوستان خواهشا اگر می تونند کمک کنند دریغ نکنند واقعا ضروری هست

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی
> 
> نیاز به کامپایل یک پروژه ی open source دارم منتها هر کاری می کنم درست کامپایل نمیشه.این پروژه با cmake هست و فایل های موجودش هم اینها هستند :
> 
> سورس فایل اصلی : https://github.com/rhiestan/Regard3D
> 
> صفحه ای که در مورد کامپایل اون توضیح داده : http://regard3d.com/index.php/documentation/compiling
> 
> و نسخه من هم vs2017 هست 
> ...


کامپایل نمیشه چه خطایی میده؟
در ویژوال استودیو های جدید حتماباید لایبرری و هدرهای Windows KIT  را به پروژه خودتون اضافه کنید! تا کامپایل شود (توجه داشته باشید که حتی اگر MFC هم باشه باید این لایبرری ها اضافه شوند)
البته بهتره که خطایی که دارید را قرار بدید!!

----------


## artin95000

> کامپایل نمیشه چه خطایی میده؟
> در ویژوال استودیو های جدید حتماباید لایبرری و هدرهای Windows KIT  را به پروژه خودتون اضافه کنید! تا کامپایل شود (توجه داشته باشید که حتی اگر MFC هم باشه باید این لایبرری ها اضافه شوند)
> البته بهتره که خطایی که دارید را قرار بدید!!


حقیقتش من با CMake کار نکردم الان پروژه رو به صورت فولدر در vs باز میکنم تقریبا اکثر کتابخونه هاش و دستورات تابعش تعریف نشده اند مثل عکس زیر :
http://8upload.ir/uploads/f060338668.png
و این که برای بیلد و ران کردن اصلا startup runtime item وجود نداره تا فایل exe پروژه ساخته بشه
پروژه رو داخل خود نرم افزار CMake کانفیگ می کنم ارور زیر رو میده :
http://8upload.ir/uploads/f743923053.png
تقریبا اکثر مشکل بالا ناشی از wxWidgets هست این افزونه رو دانلود و نصب کردم منتها خود مسیر رو میشناسه ولی پوشه lib رو خیر دستی هم تعربف میکنم در فایل cmakelist باز همین مشکل رو داره!
صادقانه بگم اصلا نمیتونم به مرحله ران برسم !!!

----------

